# Strange creatures in springtail culture



## capitale (Nov 7, 2008)

I spotted some strange animals in my springtail culture. They look like sea creatures -almost like tube worms. 

I noticed some stalks growing on a chunk of mushroom a few days ago, but assumed it was just some fungus. Now it looks like there are tentacles coming out of the end of each stalk. Weird and awesome.

They don't seem to be bothering the springtails at all, I'm not too worried about that. I just thought it was pretty cool so decided to share. Enjoy!


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Those have to be nematodes, right?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Do they move? Kinda looks like mold strands.


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

I see that it does move...maybe springtail larvae?


----------



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

They look like nematodes to me.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd say nemetodes or larval springtails...but did I see some type of white tic looking bug too? Maybe a type of Mite? Was nearly as big as the springtails...its about 30sec into the video...whatever they are could be larval forms of that thing if its breeding in there too.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I'd say nemetodes or larval springtails...but did I see some type of white tic looking bug too? Maybe a type of Mite? Was nearly as big as the springtails...its about 30sec into the video...whatever they are could be larval forms of that thing if its breeding in there too.


Yeah I seen the mite looking thing too,except it looked pretty big!

Lou


----------

